
Want to Work for Jaguar Land Rover? Start Playing Phone Games - my_first_acct
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/19/business/jaguar-land-rover-app-puzzles.html
======
castratikron
"They’re very attractive in attracting candidates and keeping the short
attention span of millennials. That’s not an insignificant challenge."

Hmm. Wonder why they can't find anyone to work for them?

------
UK-AL
I work very close to them and looked at their job offerings. Their salaries
are 'ok', increasing their salaries would make the largest difference.

------
gruez
Will you get a job at their security department if you were able to hack the
game?

